# Joyo BantamP Amp



## WolleK (Jan 24, 2016)

Seriously, we live in great times in regards of amps .... high tech things as Kemper or Axe-Fx, and all the new mini amps for so less money coming up.

As i was young, there was only a Marshall MG for that price (and yeah, it sucks).


Here the new mini amp line from Joyo


https://youtu.be/5-lEd_FI2fU


(still dont know how to embed videos)


----------



## wakjob (Jan 24, 2016)

Delete the 'S' in https...


----------



## thraxil (Jan 24, 2016)

As an apartment dweller, I'm loving all the micro amp options coming out lately. I'll probably end up with one or more of these (along with the Peavey Piranha, Hotone Heart Attack, my current Orange Micro Dark, and just about any others I can get my hands on).

Any other info on what the bluetooth integration is about? From the video it sounds like it's for aux in purposes, but is that all? It seems like an odd feature.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jan 24, 2016)

I love the joke behind the names  That MesaBoogie-ish sounded decent.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

I just realized the amp line's name is a pun.


----------



## protest (Jan 24, 2016)

Might have to pick up the recto one instead of the heart attack. I'll wait to hear more though.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 24, 2016)

Might have to A/B the Recto one with the new 6505 Piranha.


----------



## Great Satan (Jan 25, 2016)

I have to say that thing sounded pretty good, even on that camera mic.
Did it have an ss power section?


----------



## Winger (Jan 25, 2016)

Great Satan said:


> Did it have an ss power section?


Yeah, I think all of the amps mentioned so far are hybrids. Except maybe that recto one. I don't know alot about the Mesa Boogie line of products.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 28, 2016)

Have to say that these look pretty cool and looks like they are set to compete with the Orange Micro Dark. Thought they both sounded reasonably good through the poor camera mic.  

Dying to find out what the other flavours of these Bantamps are and what amp model each are based off.


----------



## thraxil (Jan 28, 2016)

God, I just know I'm going to end up buying ALL of these micro amps and building some ridiculous mounting and switching system. Little by little, it will weigh more than a full-size tube head and I'm going to end up spending more than my Axe-Fx cost. These things are like crack for me...


----------



## chassless (May 12, 2016)

so, any news on those? google gave me nothing for now...


----------



## Elric (May 12, 2016)

chassless said:


> so, any news on those? google gave me nothing for now...


Yeah, I kind of hate the NAMM stuff. You start to get GASsed up for some thing you see demoed and it seems like forever for any stuff to actually come out even though it looks completely finished at the show... and worse yet, some things end up never even coming out or the company flames out too quick to produce many units.


----------



## bradthelegend (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't know if anyone else has any new information, but this was the only real mention I could find outside of NAMM news.

https://www.facebook.com/joyotech/posts/1301232279903169


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jun 29, 2017)

Bought a zombie for a small rig to carry around with a 1x12. 
It slays. 
Needs footswitching for channels.
Not as loud as the 6505mh, although rated at similar wattage (Class D vs. Tube). 
That is all.


----------

